# Post-workout meal



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

So after your post workout shake how long do you wait to have your post work out meal?


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

I wait until Im hungry again, usually about an hour!


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Best to eat within the hour after a workout. You don't need to have the shake either, a meal would be the better option.


----------



## Ramrod (Jun 15, 2008)

What meal do you suggest? I cant think of one that would surpass isolate and dextrose for quick replenishment. I have a meal 70-80minutes after pwo shake. I do believe that pre workout nutrition is equally important though, if not more so.


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

15 to 20 mins for me currently, bare in mind my post drink it vitargo, eaa's, creatine, arginine


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

Protein shake belore I even get undressed, then I'll be hungry by the time I get home and it's (steak, chicken breast, or fish usually cod) is cooked.

Anything with protein and low fat is my personal choice.


----------



## Ramrod (Jun 15, 2008)

^^^^^ agree, pwo meal is always very low/no fat, with quality carbs protein. Fillet steak & rice/chicken sweet pots etc. Protein blend and pb before bed.


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

an hour!


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

An hour seems to long i have my shake within 5mins of finishing my workout then i go home put the grill on prepare my food then 20mins later bam hunger is over building muscle begins.


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

Ramrod said:


> ^^^^^ agree, pwo meal is always very low/no fat, with quality carbs protein. Fillet steak & rice/chicken sweet pots etc. Protein blend and pb before bed.


Hi mate im guessing low fat due to absorbtion rate of protein?

How i see it if you have vitargo and EAA's directly post having fats in the next meal doesnt matter as surely the 0 fat directly post wo nutrition has been absorbed?


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

40-60 minutes.


----------

